# quiet whining whistling type noise while accelerating



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

I'm so used to my old 2000 4cyl manual truck i'm not used to a modern nice truck. So........ I think every noise i'm not used too, has me wondering.

Have you noticed (easier to hear with radio off) the faint whistling type sound you hear from the truck when up around 2000 rpm and greater. If you let off the gas the sound goes away and if your back on the pedal you hear it again.

Is this just a regular sound of the engine? Especially since i'm used to that old 2.4 liter I used to have. I'm pretty sure it's a normal sound, i'm more curious what it is. 2006 with auto transmission and 4.0 liter.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

56cbr600rr said:


> I'm so used to my old 2000 4cyl manual truck i'm not used to a modern nice truck. So........ I think every noise i'm not used too, has me wondering.
> 
> Have you noticed (easier to hear with radio off) the faint whistling type sound you hear from the truck when up around 2000 rpm and greater. If you let off the gas the sound goes away and if your back on the pedal you hear it again.
> 
> Is this just a regular sound of the engine? Especially since i'm used to that old 2.4 liter I used to have. I'm pretty sure it's a normal sound, i'm more curious what it is. 2006 with auto transmission and 4.0 liter.


your intake maybe? I have a 4cyl, and don't know if with the bigger engines you might be able to hear the stock intake??


----------



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> your intake maybe? I have a 4cyl, and don't know if with the bigger engines you might be able to hear the stock intake??


it might be, I didn't notice it as much today. I think it's more noticeable under 30-358 mph. Very faint, but kind of high pitched. Could just be the another sound of the engine or transmission.


----------

